# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  My Snake Has a Lump...

## Dvas_Romeo

Hi All, Jelly (my male blood) has not gone "#2" in the approximate 4 months which I have had him.  That's not concerning me too much...but the past month or so he's developed a lump approaching the last 1/4 of his body.  Does anybody have any idea what this could be?  I've scheduled him in for a vet visit this Wednesday evening.  Since he hasn't "gone" for me I don't think we can get a fecal done but hopefully some sort of xray can be taken and/or perhaps the vet can persuade him "to go" during the visit.  Any comments/suggestions would be highly appreciated, thanks!

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...toshoot013.jpg

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...toshoot006.jpg

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...toshoot010.jpg

----------


## xdeus

I recently read on this forum that Bloods can go quite long without defecating (7 months isn't unusual), however your snake does look like he has a fecal compaction.  I'm sure your vet will tell you for sure.

In the mean time you could try giving it a lukewarm bath but you might want to check with your vet first.  I'm not sure if it would do any good if it does have a compaction, but I don't think it will hurt and baths are used quite often for constipated snakes.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Hey xdeus, thanks for the quick reply!  I've soaked Jelly in lukewarm water (each time approximately an hour) a few days each week for about the past month in hopes to encourage him to "go".  So far no luck.  I've even heard of giving the snake a few drops of cod fish liver oil to help lube up his insides...though I have yet to try it.  Anyone else heard of this method?

I'm not too concerned about him holding his "feeds" in at this moment...more so about the lump.  He's had it the past few weeks so I'm hoping another few days before going to see the vet is OK.

----------


## Krazy99CL

> I recently read on this forum that Bloods can go quite long without defecating (7 months isn't unusual), however your snake does look like he has a fecal compaction.  I'm sure your vet will tell you for sure.
> 
> In the mean time you could try giving it a lukewarm bath but you might want to check with your vet first.  I'm not sure if it would do any good if it does have a compaction, but I don't think it will hurt and baths are used quite often for constipated snakes.



I agree. Try letting Jelly swim for a little bit. It doesnt look normal. 
http://www.vpi.com/mailbag/2006/10/i...on_constipated

Hope everything works out. I do recommend taking Jelly to the vet anyhow because it could be something else. Hope not. Good luck with Jelly

----------


## 2kdime

That sure is a beautiful blood!!

My blood has also not gone #2 for about 4 months. No lump like your seeing in yours though. Not visible anyways. I can feel what feels like a urate in there though.  

Let us know please what the vet says?

----------


## Earl

I would definitely take that snake to a vet. 

Beautiful coloring by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## littleindiangirl

That is highly unusual, i think you need to get him to the vet ASAP, esp when BC has said that he has never seen that and recommends the same thing. Why have you waited so long to take him?

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

i started noticing it a few weeks ago...but it grew little by little.  coupled with the fact that jelly hasn't gone to the washroom for the 4 months i've had him, i assumed this was just part of a "backup"...but now i'm wondering otherwise and hence have been seeking your opinions.  the vet appointment has been made (unfortunately he's not in until this wednesay evening) and i'll definately keep those who want to know posted.  thanks for your comments/suggestions!  i'm going to try keeping jelly as warm as possible this wednesday night on the way to/from the vet...it's already a snowy and cold winter here in toronto!  :Smile:

----------


## 2kdime

Just start the car up and let it warm up with the heat running so its nice and toasty for him!!

Please do post the results!! It seems anyone lately who has taken they're snake to the vet with poop problems ends up leaving the place with success. A poop free blood, and a vet office whose paint is peeling off the walls. 

Good luck to you! Hope all is well.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> Just start the car up and let it warm up with the heat running so its nice and toasty for him!!
> 
> Please do post the results!! It seems anyone lately who has taken they're snake to the vet with poop problems ends up leaving the place with success. A poop free blood, and a vet office whose paint is peeling off the walls. 
> 
> Good luck to you! Hope all is well.


Haha...and so I've read!  Thanks for the tip and I'm looking forward to see what the vet has to say and/or do.  Hopefully I'll have the luck that others have experienced!

----------


## Earl

> Please do post the results!! It seems anyone lately who has taken they're snake to the vet with poop problems ends up leaving the place with success. A poop free blood, and a vet office whose paint is peeling off the walls.



Just you wait, the smell of it will send you reeling. Months upon months of saved up dookie assaulting your senses all at once. 

You will never be the same again...if you survive.  :Weirdface:

----------


## plummer

hahahaha thats funny. but

yea i would love to hear the results when he goes. GL

----------


## 2kdime

Well hey hey hey its wednesday!!!!

If I recall today was the day you were taking him to the vet. Ill be watching this thread tonight for an update. 

Hopefully a good one!!!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Hey hey indeed it is!  :Wink: 

I'm taking Jelly in tonight (7pm Toronto time appointment) and will share the results with you's later this evening!  :Smile:

----------


## elevatethis

I had a female bp do the same thing a couple of months ago, and found a similar looking lump but more towards the back of her.

I gently palpated her (as you were looking for follicles) a couple of times, I felt the mass break up, and the most disgusting moment of my herp keeping life took place immediately after.

Snakes have a relatively simple digestive track so a little massage is probably all he needs.

I would bet that mass is either a large urate or a blockage caused by one, and I have been told that large urates like that can be caused by the snake not drinking enough for whatever reasons.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> I had a female bp do the same thing a couple of months ago, and found a similar looking lump but more towards the back of her.
> 
> I gently palpated her (as you were looking for follicles) a couple of times, I felt the mass break up, and the most disgusting moment of my herp keeping life took place immediately after.
> 
> Snakes have a relatively simple digestive track so a little massage is probably all he needs.
> 
> I would bet that mass is either a large urate or a blockage caused by one, and I have been told that large urates like that can be caused by the snake not drinking enough for whatever reasons.


Hi Brad, to be considered the most disgusting moment of your herp life if must've been pretty bad, haha!

I tried feeling the lump area before but hadn't really dared try to massage/squeeze it as I was afraid I'd end up doing more damage than good.

My blood doesn't drink that much...not that I notice anyhow.  I do notice that after handling Jelly and putting back into the enclosure near the waterbowl he'll usually go for a long drink.  I also soak him a few times a week to try to keep him hydrated and encourage drinking.

Hopefully we can get to the bottom of this mysterious lump issue tonight!  I'm crossing my fingers that at worst it's just a case of hard urates!!

----------


## 2kdime

Yeah hopefully its something simple. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully all is well and your vet has a trick up his sleeve to get em to poop. That way you can let me in on it. 

Again hopefully all is well. And there's nothing serious going on. Good luck to you!! Don't forget to post up later!!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Kara has said that some bloods are extra picky about fresh water. Perhaps giving him fresh water everymorning will help him in the case he is dehydrated. good luck, I am on the edge of my seat for the results.  :Good Job:

----------


## 2kdime

My fingers are bleeding from the biting of me waiting in anticipation!!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Haha...you guys are too much...but I'm very happy you're sincerely concerned about Jelly as well!  :Smile: 

I took Jelly to the vet tonight and after having an x-ray, the vet confirmed Jelly's just full of - you know what - and that's what the lump is.  He suggested I swim him a few minutes each of the next few nights as well as soaking him (which I've done a few days of the last 3 weeks).  We'll touch base this Saturday and if Jelly hasn't released some of this waste by then, the doc said he will need to give Jelly an enema because Jelly's just so full that it's causing that lump!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> Kara has said that some bloods are extra picky about fresh water. Perhaps giving him fresh water everymorning will help him in the case he is dehydrated. good luck, I am on the edge of my seat for the results.


Thanks for the suggestion!  Jelly always has a ton of water available at all times...but it's mainly changed once a week.  I'll try changing his water everyday for the next little while and see if that makes a difference!  :Smile:

----------


## elevatethis

I would gently palpate the affected area....basically all you do is slide the snake's enclosure so there is an opening big enough to crawl down into.  Place the snake's head just inside so he sees his way back in an starts to move.  Place your hand in such a way that your thumb runs along the back of his spine and your other 4 fingers run along his belly.  As he moves, gently squeeze your hand shut so the snake has to flatten himself slightly to move through.  Basially the same way you'd feel for follicles.  Again, be gentle, repeat a couple of times, and you might get things moving.

----------


## Krazy99CL

> Haha...you guys are too much...but I'm very happy you're sincerely concerned about Jelly as well! 
> 
> I took Jelly to the vet tonight and after having an x-ray, the vet confirmed Jelly's just full of - you know what - and that's what the lump is.  He suggested I swim him a few minutes each of the next few nights as well as soaking him (which I've done a few days of the last 3 weeks).  We'll touch base this Saturday and if Jelly hasn't released some of this waste by then, the doc said he will need to give Jelly an enema because Jelly's just so full that it's causing that lump!



Better than something worst. All I say is better be prepared with a big garabage bag! And some cleaning gloves! :Surprised:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Well it's good to hear that it's not a rock hard urate! Keep us posted on the massages and daily swimmings  :Wink:

----------


## Sinsation

Awww poor lil guy hope he does his buisness soon and releives that lump.   Too bad your not closer you could always hand him to my niece not sure what it is but every snake we hand her decides its a nice time to go!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Yes, I'm also relieved to know it's not a hard urate that's preventing him from "going" and/or parasites, etc.  Though I did spend a fortune on his checkup and x-ray last night...part of it is also being able to wake up each morning and not wondering if the big guy is still breathing...so the peace of mind it brought is priceless.  He didn't let go during last night's swim session in lukewarm water and soaking sessino...so will attempt once again tonight!  But man, he doesn't seem to like swimming...thrashing everywhere, bumping into the side of the tub...!   :Surprised:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> I would gently palpate the affected area....basically all you do is slide the snake's enclosure so there is an opening big enough to crawl down into.  Place the snake's head just inside so he sees his way back in an starts to move.  Place your hand in such a way that your thumb runs along the back of his spine and your other 4 fingers run along his belly.  As he moves, gently squeeze your hand shut so the snake has to flatten himself slightly to move through.  Basially the same way you'd feel for follicles.  Again, be gentle, repeat a couple of times, and you might get things moving.


I'll try incorporating this movement when massaging his rear end during his soak tonight.  OK, now that sounds funny...  o_O

----------


## 2kdime

The water your using might be too hot or too cold for him. 

83 to 87 degrees. I usually just fill a plastic tub up with water that feels SLIGHTLY cool to the touch. 
And your swimming him right? Filling your tub or whatever your putting him in to a foot deep. And then letting him swim around?

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> The water your using might be too hot or too cold for him. 
> 
> 83 to 87 degrees. I usually just fill a plastic tub up with water that feels SLIGHTLY cool to the touch. 
> And your swimming him right? Filling your tub or whatever your putting him in to a foot deep. And then letting him swim around?


Yes, that's exactly it!  :Smile:   I measured the temp of the water and put him in a foot deep water.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Just for those hardcore ones out there who like to hear all the details, hehe...I sketched out how the x-ray showed the current layout of the backlog.  At the present it basically looks like 2 separate huge pieces.  :Embarassed: 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...nsideJelly.JPG

----------


## littleindiangirl

Wow, that's a lot of s***!

----------


## 2kdime

Yeah it is!!! Poor snake  :Sad: 

He's gonna feel a lot better once all that craps gone. Hahahaha

----------


## 2kdime

I just noticed you said he gets his water changed once a week. I change mine at least every 2 days if not every day. 

That could be what's causing his dehydration. Like you said hopefully changing it more often will help soften things up and get him "going". 

Keep us updated!! I sure hope you have a respirator for when he drops that's load. Haha.

----------


## littleindiangirl

Our animals get fresh water once a week (friday night, chris changes them all). But for my bloods, I do try to get them new stuff every 3 days or so, but generally they get changed once a week too. They both have access to soak at any time, and I have not seen any issues at all. I guess mine aren't picky  :Razz:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

I'm trying everything that I can think of to encourage him to poo...so we'll see if that will result in an early Christmas to me from Jelly, haha!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Update:  Hmmm...swam, soaked, and massaged the bugger for the 2nd night in the row...nothing new to report yet.  The end felt a bit softer after last night's session.

On the other hand, I woke up and found that my ball python Peanut left me a relatively large surprise.  I was late for work already but cleaned up anyhow after the guy.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Since it looks like my vet is pretty persistant about doing an enema on Jelly early next week if he doesn't poop by this Saturday, I was just curious if this is perfectly safe for the animal or if there could be some potential danger and/or side effect(s) involved - of course under the assumption the enema is performed correctly.  Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## littleindiangirl

Side effects include: Rocketed discharge, disgruntled animal, potential for injury to skin, humiliation, and finally ellated feelings of joy at waste

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Update: OK, so Jelly is at the vet this moment.  I dropped him off for his enema(s) approx. 9am.  An hour ago, the vet called to give me an update and mentioned there were large hard urates blocking his cloaca and hence the reason why Jelly couldn't poop.  In fact, they were so large and stuck that she had to manually assist Jelly to remove them...Jelly couldn't get it out himself despite the enema.  The vet mentioned she has never seen any urate and the amount of poo like this before.  She said she'll show them to me in a few hours when I go pick him up.  She's currently massaging his tail end and will give one more enema to clear out the remaining waste lodged where the lump was.  The weird this is the original vet who took the xray said there were no urates...but when I mentioned this to the vet working on Jelly, she said the xray does show urates.  Either way I would have had to get the xray done...but strange how the original vet mentioned it's just Jelly holding in the soft waste.  I'll definately mention this contradictory information when I pick Jelly up later.  I'm just glad he's now "unclogged" and hopefully he's feeling better!  :Smile:

----------


## 2kdime

Well that's good news!!! Woo hoo!!!

I just took my guy to the vet. I had problems getting his meds down him. So the vet did it. I explained his situation with no poop for 4 months. Made him feel the urates he had inside him. 

The vet was amazed. And manually everted the first one in line. HUGE!!!! Then all of a sudden 3 more shot out!! Man did that office stink!!

No poop. But my vet said he should feel a lot better. Great news on jelly. Post pics if you can!!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Similiar to you, the vet was able to take out a lot of the rock hard urates - but no poop.  The lump on Jelly is still showing...but the vet suspects that's soft waste...which should soon move down the tail end towards the cloaca area.  The urates they were able to get out basically filled up the whole portion below the lump.  So Jelly is back in his enclosure now and I'm leaving him alone tonight.  The vet said I should try to swim and soak him tomorrow evening...and also massage the lump downwards towards the tail in even strokes.

The vet said the only thing you can really do to try and prevent these urate buildups is to increase the humidity of the cage and soak the snake a few times a week.

Here's a pic of the mess that came out today.  I'm just hoping the remaining lump is indeed soft waste and that it makes its way down Jelly's tail end.  When I massage and touch that area...it doesn't feel hard...so that's a good sign.  Plus...from eating 4 month's worth of rats there must be some waste in there, right?!  Jelly must be pretty relieved those urates are now gone!  :Smile: 

Here's the pic!

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...ellyUrates.jpg

----------


## slartibartfast

Wow, that's a huge amount of urates.  Poor little guy!

I'm glad he's getting it taken care of, and hopefully he'll feel much better soon.

----------


## littleindiangirl

That's really good to hear! It sounds like the vet was unsure about her diagnosis initially, and why she was so insistant that the animal come back for an enema. But congratulations on the pooping, the both of you. Let us know how it goes in the future, if they continue to hold it in regardless, and there are hard build ups of urates.

I'm thinking like Kara said, that fresh (stupidly fresh) water is the way to go.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Thanks guys...at this point I'm just hoping the lump eventually goes away as waste passes through his system.  I'm bumping up the humidity up a bit and will change his water daily to see if this helps in encouring him to drink.  Also, I'll swim him once every 2 weeks and soak him a few times a week.  Let's see how this goes and every so often I'll post an update.  Thanks once again all!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Oh, and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  :Smile:

----------


## Earl

That's awesome he is doing better Dvas!  :Good Job:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Thanks Earl!  Hope your little "stranger" comes around too!  :Smile: 

All: the vet called to follow-up on Jelly today and I explained that I swam and soaked him last night.  The lump remains.

The vet suggested I stop feeding Jelly for the next few weeks and rather continue swimming and soaking him daily to encourage him to defacate and rid himself of that lump of waste before feeding again.

Prior to the vet calling, I was wondering whether the lump of waste would come eventually travel down his tail on its own...or he'd have to be fed in order for "fresh" waste to push down the wate currently forming the lump.  What do you guys think of the vet's advice?  They'll be calling in a week to follow-up at that point.

----------


## Earl

> Thanks Earl!  Hope your little "stranger" comes around too!


He ate a big juicy Rat today so he is all fat and happy.  :Smile: 


When you get a chance could you please hook us up with some more pics of that Blood? I love his coloring.  :Cool:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Thanks for the compliment Earl!  And I'm glad to hear your guy is resting satisfied with a full tummy right now!  :Razz: 

Ask and you shall receive!  Here are a few pics I just took of Jelly since he's in the tub soaking right now.  You can see the lump is still visible in the pics...I've just massaged it for a good 20 minutes at the beginning of his soak (which was after his 5 minute swim).  Still crossing my fingers he defacates soon enough with all this nightly swimming, soaking, and massage sessions!  :Smile: 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...llyBath007.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...llyBath010.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...llyBath012.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...llyBath013.jpg

----------


## littleindiangirl

He is gonna be a RED daddy when he grows up. How well is he taking all the massaging and stuff? Calm or agitated?

----------


## 2kdime

Yeah he will!!! Speaking of age. How old is he?

----------


## Earl

Oh wow he is a pretty good size Blood. Handsome fellow.  :Smile:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Again, thanks for the compliments guys/gals!  I do hope Jelly turns red with age!  He's almost 1 1/2 years old - that's what I figure since I acquired him 4 months ago and was advised he was a yearling.  Everything's going very well with him...just hope this lump issue (literally) passes and we can continue nourishing him with love...and of course rats too!  :Smile:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> He is gonna be a RED daddy when he grows up. How well is he taking all the massaging and stuff? Calm or agitated?


Thanks you!  Most of the time he's huffing and puffing when I'm massaging him in the tub...but he's gentle as can be so I have no worries of him attacking and can focus on massaging him (and praying at the same time he defacates soon enough).  At times I wish he'd just let it go while I'm massaging him so I can finally relax (both physically and mentally), haha!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

When massaging Jelly during his soak yesterday evening, I thought I felt more hard urates further up his tail.  I'm going to continue massaging him tonight and try to move everything inside downwards towards his tail end.

The vet told me not to feed Jelly until he defacates and will call me Monday to follow-up on Jelly's progress.  What concerns me a bit is that I'm wondering if I don't feed him...there will be no "new" waste to push the existing down his tail end.  I think the vet is advising not to feed him as he fears it'll just further clog Jelly's lump.

What do you guys think?  Will the existing waste automatically travel down his tail and eventually come out when it's time?  Or will it require Jelly continuing to feed on a regular basis in order to accumulate more waste before he lets it go?

----------


## Bojangles37

In all things with a digestive tract (as far as I know) waste is propelled through the intestines by peristalsis. I would assume that it's the same in snakes and that there shouldn't need to be new waste for the other waste to be moved.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> In all things with a digestive tract (as far as I know) waste is propelled through the intestines by peristalsis. I would assume that it's the same in snakes and that there shouldn't need to be new waste for the other waste to be moved.


Hi Bo, thanks for your comments, it's really appreciated!  Thought for a while there I was forgotten!  :Razz: 

On a separate note, I spoke with my vet and will be taking in Jelly in this Saturday morning for another check and enema if required (as I mentioned I thought I felt some hard urate...but further up the tail opposite end of the tip).  The lump still remains...so if there really are urates still blocking the lump from moving down the tail...then this time it'll clear it.  The vet reminded me once again not to feed Jelly.

As I wasn't sure if the vet knew bloods are known to really hold it in before letting go big time, I let them know...and in reply they said it's not normal.  They said it happens very often due to temps and humidity in their wild and domestic environments ...but it's not "supposed" to be that infrequent (though it is).  Just some food for thought that made me go  :Confused:  ...

----------


## Earl

> As I wasn't sure if the vet knew bloods are known to really hold it in before letting go big time, I let them know...and in reply they said it's not normal.  They said it happens very often due to temps and humidity in their wild and domestic environments ...but it's not "supposed" to be that infrequent (though it is).  Just some food for thought that made me go  ...


Hmmm...my Vet said the opposite. I'll PM you her info. She is very familiar with Blood's so it couldn't hurt to at least talk to her or maybe get your Vet to speak with her.

PM coming.

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Thanks Earl...looking forward to the PM and see what we can make of this situation!  I did think it strange what my vet had told me about bloods not being "regular".   :Weirdface:

----------


## Earl

I'm sure this whole ordeal has had you bouncing off the walls with worry and the least thing you need is someone telling you "WRONG!!! That Vet is all WRONG!!!"  :sploosh: 

I figure a second opinion couldn't hurt. Just make sure you tell her "the guy who's snake pooped all over your walls sent me". I'm pretty famous in that part of town as of late.  :Good Job:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> I'm sure this whole ordeal has had you bouncing off the walls with worry and the least thing you need is someone telling you "WRONG!!! That Vet is all WRONG!!!" 
> 
> I figure a second opinion couldn't hurt. Just make sure you tell her "the guy who's snake pooped all over your walls sent me". I'm pretty famous in that part of town as of late.


Haha, your're a good guy, Earl!  Got your PM, thanks!  I'll give her a call tomorrow and also discuss with my vet to possibly give her a call to discuss and share info as well.  Will let you know how it goes!

And yes, you're right...I am going nuts with the strange lump on poor Jelly...and not feeling that the situation has been resolved...hoping he's not in major pain...and also receiving conflicting information from my vet which makes me wonder if I should really be seeking another professional opinion.  Doh!

----------


## Bojangles37

> Hi Bo, thanks for your comments, it's really appreciated!  Thought for a while there I was forgotten!


No problem, unfortunately, I can't be positive, I'm an animal science major at UConn, but we deal mostly in domestic livestock as well as dogs and cats, not so much in snakes. I should really get me an A+P book on snakes because I'm sure that it would be really easy for me to get to know well, then I could be sure about these things. I would assume that their tracts are very similar to chickens, which I know pretty well, so what I said should be the case. I will try and do a little research when I can.

(I was supposed to take Herpetology this upcoming semester but my school is really cool and decided not to offer it.)

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

Bringing in Jelly this morning for a follow-up and possibly another enema for the poor guy.  I'll give an update when we return, thanks!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

:Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:   FINALLY!!!!!  Woohoo!!!!  As soon as the vet inserted the enema tube into Jelly all hell broke loose and all the poo came right out with a bit of massaging/squeezing.  This was another vet at the same location and she said she's never seen anything like this...but kind of fascinating.

I was right in that there was just a tiny quarter-sized urate left in him...and that came out first.  It wasn't rock hard and shouldn't have prevented him from passing the waste through.  Rather, the vet thinks Jelly was so expanded with the lump that it wasn't possible for him to pass the waste squished inside the lump on his own.

The lump remains but it is definately not as big as before.  The vet said it's just the result of the area having been stretched for a period of time and should eventually go back to its normal size.

The main thing, and best of all, the poor guy is now completely empty of stored/clogged feces and urates and he should be feeling a whole lot better.

Thanks to all who provided their support and shared their comments/suggestions these past few weeks!  Mission is finally accomplished - what a relief!!!   :Rolleyes2:   Woot woot!

----------


## frankykeno

Oh what good news!  Glad to hear Jelly is finally unclogged.  Bet you and Jelly feel much better now.

I wonder if constipation in snakes is anything like with people.  One of my older kids, as a toddler, had awful problems that way.  I remember a doctor explaining to me that once the process started, it can become a vicious cycle.  As the lining stretches it loses some nerve function, so there's no "signal" to pass feces.  So basically the more they are constipated, the less they end up feeling the urge to defecate because the nerves aren't sending the right signals efficiently.  

I do remember that after a bad bout, we had to be very careful he didn't back up again because the organs are all stretched out and still a bit "dulled" so it was terribly easy to start the cycle all over again before full healing had occurred.

I wonder if that's similar to what happened to your Jelly.

----------


## Earl

That is fantastic news!  :Smile:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> Oh what good news!  Glad to hear Jelly is finally unclogged.  Bet you and Jelly feel much better now.
> 
> I wonder if constipation in snakes is anything like with people.  One of my older kids, as a toddler, had awful problems that way.  I remember a doctor explaining to me that once the process started, it can become a vicious cycle.  As the lining stretches it loses some nerve function, so there's no "signal" to pass feces.  So basically the more they are constipated, the less they end up feeling the urge to defecate because the nerves aren't sending the right signals efficiently.  
> 
> I do remember that after a bad bout, we had to be very careful he didn't back up again because the organs are all stretched out and still a bit "dulled" so it was terribly easy to start the cycle all over again before full healing had occurred.
> 
> I wonder if that's similar to what happened to your Jelly.



Thanks, yes, I'm not even sure if I'm more relieved than Jelly, haha!  I'm hoping no nerve damage was done but the vet did mention it's possible for these type of situations.  As Jelly basically pushed everything out himself immediately after being given the enema, the vet doesn't think this is the case with him, thank goodness.

I'm just letting the guy rest and the vet said to hold off on feeding Jelly for another week.  I wonder if Jelly will actually snatch the f/t rat next weekend when I offer it as it will  be 3 weeks since he's eaten.  Normally he just slowly slithers up to the rat (no rat dance required), gently places the head in his mouth (no coil/constriction) and begins the swallowing process!  Not sure if it's because he's become accustomed to being fed f/t on a scheduled basis...or whether he stopped snatching/constricting because of the previously impacted heaviness at his tail end.

----------


## Krazy99CL

Thats great to hear!  :Good Job:  


Do you have an updated picture of Jelly? We wanna see the unlumped jelly... :Smile:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> Thats great to hear!  
> 
> 
> Do you have an updated picture of Jelly? We wanna see the unlumped jelly...


Don't have any at the moment but will take a few and post them here tomorrow or day after.  Just rying to let him rest a bit from today's "massive" ordeal, haha!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Reptilian

Man i was gonna be disappointed if i read the entire 7 pages only to find out he still didn't pooh.  J/K.

Congrats on the passage.  I bet jelly feels a lot more better good.  I was getting sick just reading the posts having mental images...

----------


## littleindiangirl

I know that both Jade and Onyx did not show any interest in constricting their FT prey. Jade was given live, and so we are currently trying to go back to FT, but she did the same thing. Grab the rat while on the tongs gently and start swallowing. lol

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> I know that both Jade and Onyx did not show any interest in constricting their FT prey. Jade was given live, and so we are currently trying to go back to FT, but she did the same thing. Grab the rat while on the tongs gently and start swallowing. lol


Maybe some bloods are just chillaxed like that, haha!  Glad to hear mine isn't the only one.  We'll see how he reacts to his food offering next Sunday!  :Smile:   It'll be 3 weeks since he's eaten so I would think he'd be getting pretty hungry by then!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> Thats great to hear!  
> 
> 
> Do you have an updated picture of Jelly? We wanna see the unlumped jelly...


Here ya go!  :Smile:   The lump is still there but the vet said it's just stretched tissue...and that it should eventually go away.  He's definitely empty now!  :Razz: 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...illaxin002.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...illaxin004.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...illaxin007.jpg
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...lliaxin009.jpg

----------


## 2kdime

A looker!!! I can't wait for my boys colors to come in. He's about a year old I think I've put him at. With NO reds coming in yet.  :Sad:

----------


## Krazy99CL

looking at the updated pic didnt see much diff but after comparing your prev pics, your doing a good job! keep it up. i trhink i see a smile by jelly. :Good Job:

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> looking at the updated pic didnt see much diff but after comparing your prev pics, your doing a good job! keep it up. i trhink i see a smile by jelly.


Thanks!  Yes, the lump is there but a bit smaller as well as the overall tail end.  I noticed he is now able to move his tail end freely...whereas before defacating he could barely move it at all.  As well, he is quite a bit lighter after dropping those loads the past few weekends, haha!

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> A looker!!! I can't wait for my boys colors to come in. He's about a year old I think I've put him at. With NO reds coming in yet.


Never know with these guys!  Like you, I can't wait until they get a year or two older and fully develop their colors!  :Snake:

----------


## 2kdime

Well my guy just pooped after 4 months. No joke like a freakin 12 inch turd. It was rediculous!! And dropped about 300 grams in weight.  

Like yours he's now moving a lot more. With more ability to contort. But now he's also got a lot of stretched tissue. Did your vet say how long it would take for it to go back to normal?

How's yours doing?

----------


## Dvas_Romeo

> Well my guy just pooped after 4 months. No joke like a freakin 12 inch turd. It was rediculous!! And dropped about 300 grams in weight.  
> 
> Like yours he's now moving a lot more. With more ability to contort. But now he's also got a lot of stretched tissue. Did your vet say how long it would take for it to go back to normal?
> 
> How's yours doing?


Haha...glad to hear he finally let go!  At least he did it on his own!  :Smile:   Like your guy, Jelly feels quite a bit lighter now.  Amazing, eh?!

Unfortunately, my vet didn't mention specifically how long it would take nor did she say 100% for sure it would go back to normal.  I'm just hoping, as Jelly's case involved a specific area which was abnormally stretched, that no internal nerve damage was done...and of course that the area does shrink back to normal over time.  I really can't do too much at this point but to be patient and wait to see.  As your instance involves what seems to be a more natural case of stretching, I would think you should have no worries in that your boy will return back to "normal" size.

Perhaps others can share their experiences and knowledge of blood "stretching" for us as well!  :Razz:

----------


## jpomeroy

I know this is quite an old thread but I was having a problem with my blood having hard urates. After reading this thread I soaked my blood in about a foot of water. I pulled him out to massage him a bit and ended having to run to the toilet so that he didnt drop three huge urates on my carpet. Now hopefully he will poop on his own. Thanks everyone who put in info on this thread.

----------


## Ham

My blood didnt poop for 6 months, and I put him in water just deep enough to force him to swim a little, I had to watch him very closely to make sure he did not drown, but he eventually started to try to poop, as he did so I very gently massaged his backside and 3 giant urates came out, and I mean GIANT...

1 week later he took a giant super dump, it was freakin huge, he literally dropped a turd that was more than 1/3 his body length it was ridiculous.  I feel like the large hard urate stones were blocking him up, and the swim got those out along with the massage and this freed up his feces so he could have a bowel movement on his own.

----------


## bruster

How's the snake doing, I had a female that was like that a some months ago that I thought was a blockage but turned out to be something worse and I lost her.

----------

